# Waypoint newbie



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

I called them to inquire which lab closest to me was open and was told I am "probably" wasting money asking for the S3M test. They recommended I go with the S1M test

Am I wasting money asking for the more comprehensive S3M test?
.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The S3M is $16.50. It is a complete test. How much is the S1M? $10? A savings of a starbucks drink?

You dont have to mail it to the one closes to you. USPS charges the same amount.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

@g-man Thanks for the reply. The additional $6.50 is not a deal breaker. Just kinda weird he was trying to convince me not to spend the $6.50.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

SJ Lawn said:


> Am I wasting money asking for the more comprehensive S3M test?


No. For example, my soil test came back very low in sulfur, which I wouldn't have known with the S1M.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Lol I dont know the breakdown of what each thing cost but the test I just sent to them cost me $42ish iirc so your probably golden at $16.50


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I am about to send something to Waypoint myself. i am getting the S3M test.

I've read that the test costs $16.50 but I can't find anything on their site that outlines the fees for their tests.

Also, which form are we supposed to use?

https://www.waypointanalytical.com/Docs/samplesubmittalforms/WaypointSoilInformationSheet-Tennessee.pdf
https://www.waypointanalytical.com/Docs/samplesubmittalforms/WaypointSoilInformationSheet-Tennessee.pdf


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You have to call for prices. They don't post them online.

Both forms have the same links. It looks like the one I use.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

@g-man I made a mistake. I meant to post this as the other link. I wasn't sure if to use the form in my previous post or this one here.

https://www.waypointanalytical.com/Docs/samplesubmittalforms/WaypointTurfInformationSheet-Tennessee.pdf


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The first one.


----------

